# Call lanyards?



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

I just ordered 4 of Ed's calls, one is the keychain call, but I want a lanyard for the other 3 from the Summer Special deal. What kind of call lanyards do you guys have and like or dislike, and where did you get them? Also, did anyone make theirs themselves, because I was thinking about maybe making one out of para cord.


----------



## 4Cody4 (Dec 24, 2012)

My brother and I have made our own and that's kinda cool. Otherwise lots of folks get their stuff from fr3dbear. It looks gooooood, slings and lanyards.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

fr3db3ar on here makes some very nice paracord lanyards................


----------



## Cheez (Dec 12, 2011)

I just got one from Fr3d. It wont be field tested until fall but it looks great!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll second Fr3d B3ars lanyards I have one and have given a few to my nephews who are hard on them and they are holding up like new. And you can't beat the price.


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

+1 on Fred's.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Sweet, I sent Fred a PM to get one of those from him. They look great, and for $13 I won't complain. Later, I am going to get a rifle sling from him as well because I like those para cord one's a lot, and you can't beat the price. Still, waiting on Fred to get back to me though.


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

Check out the thread from his signature, list colors options and has some pictures of examples. Im a big fan of the one I picked up, shipped quickly also.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

You wont be disappointed with Fred's lanyards and slings. I have a couple of his slings and one of his lanyards and they work great.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

A10hunter said:


> Sweet, I sent Fred a PM to get one of those from him. They look great, and for $13 I won't complain. Later, I am going to get a rifle sling from him as well because I like those para cord one's a lot, and you can't beat the price. Still, waiting on Fred to get back to me though.


Freds been working a lot lately at his new job. He'll be here soon though.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks Don, my calls from won't be to me until mon. or tue. anyhow, and I can wait for Fred.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I finally saw your pm and replied. Life has been crazy busy but I suppose it's better than not having work at all.


----------



## Undead (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm definitly going need a new lanyard real soon.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Everybody should have some of one kind or another.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

I hunted forever and never called a coyote. I bought a lanyard from Fred and killed one the first time I used it and have been doing pretty good ever since. I highly recommend them.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

you sound like a "paid spokesperson" for fr3ad.......LOL


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Its crazy to think that Scott didn't start calling them in out the gate, well Fred should get a gold plaque for turning Scott into the coyote terminator.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

A10hunter said:


> Its crazy to think that Scott didn't start calling them in out the gate, well Fred should get a gold plaque for turning Scott into the coyote terminator.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Lmao. You guys slay me. I would never deserve that kind of credit.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yup Fred's lanyards are great. You will be pleased.


----------

